# Biomass calculator



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

I was messing around with the biomass calculator to see what I could put into my 10 gallon tank. Has anyone used this? Is it a pretty good tool? 
It almost seemed like I was overstocking my tank.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

aqadvisor is the best one


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am not a fan of the biomass calculator or the aquadvisor...why ?...because i can do it better...why can i do it better ? because i am capable of thinking(kinda sorta)....
these are computer applications....they only show what has been put into them...usually by only 1 or 2 people...and usually those 1 or 2 people don't really have a lot of years of practical experience..could you imagine how crazy it would be to try and decipher information consisting of all of the variations of sizes and species and tank size and filtration and temp and PH and and and...all that other stuff.....

but that is just for me and i have almost 40 years of experience.....so i am better able to judge what i can do...
but for beginners it is an ok tool...doesn't always have it right though...always a glitch or 2....but overall it can help...


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

Well that is why I asked. Is there a better way for a beginner to figure out what can be put in? Do I just stick to the one inch per gallon rule?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

although the 1 inch per gallon rule may work in some cases ; it does not take into consideration growth rates and max sizes amongst other things such as a 10 inch oscar in a 10 gallon tank....
the calculators really have no I.Q. and cannot think ; but i think it better that you use them as opposed to the 1 inch ruls...


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

the one that I was using seemed to take into consideration max sizes becuase it gives you fish that could live in whatever size tank and filter you used. like for the ten gallon 5 guppies a dwarf gourami 2 shrimp and a snail was about 100% stocked. that seems like it would be doable in that sized tank.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

also remember you must consider gerth a 6" oscar might be not long but it also is going to be a tad wider alot of fish have gerthy bodies


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

ya I am just curious on the best way to know how much I could put in my tank


----------

